# NSW: 10/3 The magic of fluorocarbon leader



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

So far I have so much luck bream fishing at Port Hacking system. One of my primary weapon is fluorocarbon leader. This fishing stealth technologies is costing extra money to buy. it is a myth or real? Whether it is worth or not, you can make your own conclusion after you have watched the video.






I have no doubt, it is working for me. I caught quite a few breams last week. And then, I peddled down to Cronulla offshore. I had tried using 4m diving hard lure but no luck after couple of hours. No where I could see any fish. My sounder only showed seabed. Anyway, it was worth to try something different. Can anyone give me some offshore fishing tips!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Follow Bunsen around?


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

badmotorfinger said:


> Follow Bunsen around?


Ha ha, I wish! I'd suggest following PaulB!
Darwin, it's been a funny year out the front again. Hot one day, nothing the next.

There are still plenty of bonito around off Cronulla, Frigates and some random Tuna. Kings are scarce. I'd suggest tying on the smallest metal you can find, like a halco twisty in 5g. Find the bait schools. That's where the fish will be. Find the current lines - you'll see them as smooth lines making way their along the surface. Find both in the same area and I can almost guarantee you'll catch fish. You can pick up plenty of fish just trolling a twisty, but the best action is the fastest retrieve you can manage, and then even faster. Watching mack tuna shoulder each other out of the way to smash a slug on the surface is about as much fun as you can get.

Jig up some small yakkas or get live/fresh squid and drop one down among the bait schools and just hang around. If there are kings, even if you dont see them on the sounder, you'll soon find out!


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

What brand of fluoro do you use?
I use Berkley Vanish


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

joey said:


> What brand of fluoro do you use?
> I use Berkley Vanish


I use FC Rock 6lb or 8lb. So far so good!


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

bunsen said:


> badmotorfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Follow Bunsen around?
> ...


It is true. I never use live bait before. That could be my problem. Where do you get yakkas?

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Easy. Right where you intend to catch the big fish. There are tons of yakkas schooled up off oak park, shelly, shark island etc. Jig em up, rig em up, send em back down.


----------

